# Καλοτάξιδο το βιβλίο σας!



## Huck Finn(egan)

Εύχομαι όπου οπουδήποτε και αν βρίσκεστε να είστε υγιείς και καλά.

Έψαξα το παραπάνω ερώτημα εδώ ( δε βρήκα κάτι) και αλλού αλλά οι απαντήσεις τους δεν κάλυπταν  αυτό που θέλω να ευχηθώ. Το πρόσωπο αυτό θα εκδώσει το βιβλίο του, οπότε τι λένε σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση. Είναι Αμερικάνος ο συγγραφέας.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!
Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

What would you say?


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Well, Mr Moderator

( I don't really feel like amusing people)

I know I should have  followed the rules though.

So how about:
-Congratulations on publishing another book! I hope all the best! ( I don't like cliché or expressions like these though)

-May your new book/it fly off the shelves (?)

I'm searching for either  something closer to the Greek expression or an idiomatic expression.

Thank you again for your time and your input!


----------



## διαφορετικός

> Καλοτάξιδο το βιβλίο σας!


What's the difference to
"Congratulations on your book!",
if any?


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

διαφορετικός said:


> What's the difference to
> "Congratulations on your (*new ) *book!",
> if any?



Frankly speaking, I don't think there is any difference for Anglophones. We might wish an author the exact same expression in Greek but what we usually say is the title of the thread.

And simply it was not what I was looking for. 



Huck Finn(egan) said:


> -May your new book fly off the shelves


I think this covers pretty much the Greek expression.


----------



## διαφορετικός

The literal translation of "καλοτάξιδος" seems to be "having good trips" or something similar. The complete (non-shortened) Greek sentence would be "Nα είναι καλοτάξιδο το βιβλίο σας", literally translatable to "May your book have good trips". It can be used as a metaphor, originally it is used for (new) ships.

Having read a bit more about "congratulations", I doubt that it could be the right word for "καλοτάξιδο".
At least according to Wiktionary, the interjection "congratulations" expresses praise and approval, not good wishes for the future.



Huck Finn(egan) said:


> May your new book/it fly off the shelves (?)





Huck Finn(egan) said:


> I think this covers pretty much the Greek expression.


In a practical sense, I agree. But the Greek expression seems less explicit, a bit vague, because it's a metaphor. On the other hand, it's more specific (i.e. less vague) than "Good luck with your new book".


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Mr διαφορετικέ,

Not only is your knowledge of Greek  remarkable, but you seem a very devoted and passionate learner as well. 

It is fascinating that because of this thread you did your own research and draw your own conclusions! 
Εύγε! 😉


Έρρωσθε και  ευδαιμονείτε! 

( δεν μπορώ να βάλω πνεύματα στα κεφαλαία γράμματα από το κινητό μα είναι οι εκφράσεις σε ισχύ )


----------



## διαφορετικός

Huck Finn(egan) said:


> Έρρωσθε και ευδαιμονείτε!


Ευχαριστώ, επίσης!


----------

